# EYE CONTACT ?



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

for me and my V's - one of the most important aspects of training - @ 8weeks old - only give a command when we are eye to eye - simple but works - PIKE at 6yrs - if looking at me - he does obey !!!!! just a thought !!!!!


----------

